# Pro Shop is now up



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

13 months under development and it's _FINALLY_ ready. I have some more products and product lines to enter but I felt it was time to get it out there. Like the ezine, it'll update often.

For the spring, I'm offering 9 specials to kick it off.

Nodak Outdoors Specials

If you have any questions or comments about the store, please forward them to:

[email protected]

I want to thank Austin Bachmeier for all your artistic talent!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Veryyyyyyyyy nicely done! :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I look forward to seeing more items out there. Good job buddy.

:beer:


----------



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

I would like to see some more fishing and boating equiptment. like rods- -depth finders- reels -trolling moters - -thankyou


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll be expanding one market at a time.  Hopefully by this spring.

Chris


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

This is a great addition to the site, congrats, looking foward to watching nodak outdoors grow. How soon until we see the Nodak Outdoors brick and mortor store, complete with full body mounts and stunning mountain scenes?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hehehe..... we'll just have to see. 

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

If you ever get to that point Hustad I know a guy who will have alot of expierience in buildings by that time.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

thanks jed.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Placed my order for goose gloves on Thurs or Fri of last week and my brother in law said he got them on Tues. Can't beat that!!! Thanks Chris!!!


----------



## avid_outdoorsman (Dec 18, 2003)

I was just curious if NoDakOutdoors was coming out with an apperal line(hats, shirts, bumber stickers)???? I would love to sport that I'm a NoDak member!!!!!!!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I"ll second that, as a matter of fact I"ll drink to that!!!!!!!!! great site to be a part of. thanks Chris

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

avid_outdoorsman said:


> I was just curious if NoDakOutdoors was coming out with an apperal line(hats, shirts, bumber stickers)???? I would love to sport that I'm a NoDak member!!!!!!!


I have some basic bumper stickers already made. I'm not charging for these, simply email [email protected] with your name and shipping address and I'll get it out to ya.

I'm going to try to have apparel ready by March 1st. I'll give ya'll a heads up!

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## avid_outdoorsman (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks. My email request is already sent. I look forward to March!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'd definitely rock out a black hooded sweatshirt with a nodakoutdoors logo on it in the blinds. That'd be sweet. 8)


----------

